# Ryse: Son of Rome runs at 1080p, new gameplay videos show executions



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Ryse: Son of Rome runs at 1080p, new gameplay videos show executions*

Ryse: Son of Rome has been confirmed as running at 1080p on Xbox One, and the game has received three new clips showing off a some violent execution moves.

Microsoft’s Aaron Greenberg confirmed the the game runs in native 1080p over on Twitter:@deaconblade I can only speak for our games, I know Ryse and Forza will be native 1080p.
— Aaron Greenberg (@aarongreenberg) September 14, 2013​Meanwhile, the game’s new execution videos were published by Microsoft and go as follows:






OUCH!​ 





OOOOH!​ 





AAAAH!​ 

Ryse: Son of Rome is an Xbox One launch title dropping November 22 in several territories.


Source: VG24/7


----------

